
“I just warranty deeded my house into an Ethereum smart contract.” - exolymph
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/7p155y/i_just_warranty_deeded_my_house_into_an_ethereum/
======
sharemywin
wonder if this could work for a time share.

